# The Raceway @ River Juction or The Beav. 2009 season



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I thought I would kick it off cause it's cold enough to feel like 1/12th scale season. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Then you should be there tomorrow, Sept. 13th to race, Thomas.  

I'll be there, been excited about it for the last three weeks.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Thanks for the "new" thread!*

Mike, thanks for the new thread- the old one was getting dated...
BTW, River Junction only exist on the Wall of the track, so please edit to call it The Raceway in Beaver. The new website is under construction, and it will be that when launched (soon).
Anyway, R-A-C-I-N-G this Sunday, with the doors opening at 11AM and racing at 2PM. As always, PIZZA! will arrive about 4:30ish. There is a NEW LAYOUT down and this is a good time to start practicing for the Halloween Classic in just 1 month's time. See you Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!! John:wave:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Who's ready for Sunday? 

John, did the GenXL's come in yet? 

Eric


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> Who's ready for Sunday?
> 
> John, did the GenXL's come in yet?
> 
> Eric


 As it stands right now there are 3 of us coming in from the gate.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Cool. If ppl from the Gate show on a regular basis and there's a 17.5 TC Rubber class, I'll change my VTA car over to that to run.


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> Cool. If ppl from the Gate show on a regular basis and there's a 17.5 TC Rubber class, I'll change my VTA car over to that to run.


 All three of us will be running 17.5 rubber


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Changing my TC over to that then  Wow, I have no idea what FDR to start at with a 17.5.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Rubber? What?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*6 more days...............*

6 more days untils a new course..........................:thumbsup:


----------

